# Firearms training school



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anyone here been to a firearms training school? Which one? Did it help you? How about a list of good schools.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've attended:

*Defense Associates (CT, Frank Cornwall head instructor)
*Lethal Force Institute (NH, Massad Ayoob head instructor)
*American Small Arms Academy (AZ, Chuck Taylor head instructor)
*Front Sight (NV, Wes LeHoullier head instructor)
*Urban Firearms Institute (AZ, JR Robie head instructor)

And a variety of smaller, more local classes, which abound here in AZ.

All helped to a degree. ASAA did more to transform me into a good shooter than anything else in my shooting career.

The best bargain by far was Front Sight. I used one of those certificates that you see floating around on eBay, etc. You can get four days of very solid (Modern Technique) training at FS for $100 if you shop carefully.

The basic-level LFI course won't really do much for your shooting skills, but it will definitely make you a more intelligent, aware, "tactical" gun carrier.

If I was starting out, I would get myself to Front Sight on a certificate immediately.

Other instructors/schools I'd like to attend (once my deployment is complete):

*Gunsite
*John Farnam
*Gabe Suarez
*Tom Givens (whose book "Fighting Smarter" is first rate, BTW)
*ShootRite/Tiger McKee

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

